# Akire72 supera 1000!



## rocamadour

* Congratulazioni Akire  *
* per i tuoi (primi) 1000 posts!!! *​


----------



## Saoul

Congratulazioni Erika, sempre precisa, simpatica, collaborativa... i tuoi post sono un piacere da leggere. Complimenti per i primi mille, e non vedo l'ora di leggere i prossimi mille e ancora mille e ancora mille...
Saoul


----------



## TrentinaNE

Hai cominciata _vividente_mente, e poi sei trasformata in Akire, ma sarai sempre la nostra preziosa Erika.  

*Complimenti per il tuo Postiversario!
Grazie del tutto l'aiuto.*​
Elisabetta


----------



## Necsus

* AKIRESTARGNOC ! *​


----------



## ElaineG

Auguri e grazie per tutto!  Sei sempre disponibilissima, gentilissima, ecc.

Siamo davvero fortunati di averti con noi!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Brava..e grazie per le lezioni di Tos-hano...


----------



## Akire72

UUUUUUUhhhhhh che emozione.... non mi ero accorta di essere approdata qui come una star  Grazie a tutti sono felicissima di far parte di questa comunità dedicata a questioni linguistiche con persone, preaparate, disponibili, simpatiche, allegre!!! Un ringraziamento particolare a Poianone che con il suo PM mi ha avvertito che stavate attaccando striscioni per il mio postaversario!!!  

*GRAZIE MILLE A TUTTI!!!*​


----------



## Poianone

Voilat, chiamato in causa rispondo al sollecito e aggiungo i miei (pubblici) auguri a *ERIKA*, buon postleanno!!!!!!    Molti augurissimi e grazie per l'aiuto e supporto fornito con puntalità, garbo e cortesia!!!


----------



## lsp

Sorry I missed the first round, but I hope it's not too late to add my congrats!!


----------



## claudine2006

Tanti auguri (anche se in ritardo!).


----------



## Jana337

Anch'io arrivo in ritardo! 

Comunque migliaia di auguri! Simpatica, gentile, sempre pronta ad aiutare. 

Jana


----------



## MAVERIK

*Congratulations *


----------



## aslan

Congratulazioni Akire


----------



## Akire72

Grazie ancora a tutti... quasi quasi mi perdevo la seconda mandata di congratulazioni e auguri!!! Siete tutti carissimi e dolcissimi! :X


----------



## TimeHP

Meglio tardi che mai. Congratulazioni!!


----------



## Frenko

Mi associo. Auguri a tutte e ventisette, Erika!


----------



## sabrinita85

*CONGRATULAZIONI!!!!

*​


----------



## daniele712

1000 e non più 1000 (quasi 1100 )
Ultimamente non ti vediam più  nel nostro forum forse dopo questi mille ci snobbi? Speriam di no abbiam bisogno anche dei tuoi interventi,per non scrivere troppi strafalcioni( o poterti indicare e dire :ecco lei fa peggio).
A parte gli scherxi , tanti complimenti  per i tuoi primi 1000.


----------



## _forumuser_

Meglio tardi che mai! Auguri!


----------

